# Does anybody know what shift knob this is?



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

I picked this up today for my 2002, was told it was from an E21 but I've never seen it before. Any ideas (pn would be nice too)?


----------



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

looks like the standard 2002 or 320i shifter...same one as in my 72tii


----------

